# Twice in one year



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

It happened again. We lost 2 in 369 days. We lost Tracy on October 1, 2013 and then lost Kodiak on October 5, 2014. We were Tracy's retirement home. We got her when she was 9 and had her for 2 1/2 short years. She passed from very unexpected bloat. It was tragic but I had kept my promise to her. I knew each one of her days was going to be the best. The loss saddened us. We had Kodiak left. No way would I ever guess that this boy would get sick at 6 1/2 years old. He was the beneficiary of all the trials from the GSDs before him. He was fed the best food, walked regularly, exercised regularly, taken care of like none before him. Then he was diagnosed with bladder cancer August 30th. The month following was a steady decline. He ate less and less and I felt if he would only eat, he would be ok. He still had his sparkle. He was a fighter. Why he had to go I am dumbfounded. I tell myself that he and Tracy must have really become good friends and he wanted to be with her. My heart is shattered, again. But, I take comfort in knowing they are together.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. There is none other like losing a great canine friend. What a wonderful thing you did for Tracy though. I had a young lab pass from cancer at four years old. Why such things happen to humans or dogs so suddenly at young ages we will never know. We can only take comfort in knowing the love and wonderful life we give them. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  

I took in a 13 year old rescue Doberman one time, and had her for 11 months before I lost her. She was an absolute jewel, and I don't regret for one second taking her in. I've also lost dogs close together too (actually a little over 2 weeks apart), so I know how hard it is.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kodiak . Losing a dog in his prime and unexpectedly is so hard. Thank you for giving Tracy a golden retirement and a family to love and be loved. .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It's so hard to lose them. They take a part of us with them. And I think they leave a bit of themselves in our hearts. Sharing our lives with GSDs (probably any dog) expands our lives and hearts, and it is only right that their loss is painful for us. Were it not so, than their lives would not have brought us so many positive things. 

I'm sorry, your boy was so young. There is only so much that we have control over. We can stack the deck in our favor in our selection, and we can feed the best of everything, and limit exposure to whatever might cause a problem, but in the end, there is only so much we have control over. And the rain falls on the good and bad. Your boy had a good life, and you did your best for him. He had six and a half good years because you loved him and cared for him as you did.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It really hurts losing them close together. RIP Tracy and Kodiak


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is especially hard when we lose two so close together and even more so when one is so young. Take good care.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss of Tracy and Kodiak. It is hard to lose them so close. Both my boys had that sparkle, just all them, till the end also. There's comfort in that and sadness too. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the passing of Kodiak (like his name  ). To lose them is hard and you will think of them every day from now on like you always have but on one of those days instead of a tear coming to your eye, a smile will come to your face and the thought will make you happy. RIP Kodiak..


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

4GSD, so sorry to hear of loss. Dogs enter and leave our lives, but the impression they make on our hearts stay with us forever!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Kodiak....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I truly, truly feel your pain. Exactly a year ago we lost our old boy to bloat, then 3 weeks later in November we lost our younger boy to hermangiosarcoma. Devastating. If you don't have other dogs, get a puppy. If you do have other dogs, get a puppy. It will help you and your dogs get through the mourning process, helps to take you mind off the pain.

Susan


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

So Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. They are never with us for long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sometimes it's just not in our hands. Just like us humans, we could be vegetarians and watch very carefully what we eat. But still fate sometimes has other plans for us. There is no way to completely avoid sickness. You did your best. Just hang in there.


----------

